
Ask HN: How do you store 2FA one-time codes? - aloukissas
When you set up 2FA using an authenticator, you are given a list of one-time codes to use in the case when you lose your phone and don&#x27;t have access to the authenticator app.<p>Where do you store those? I would imagine that at least: (a) these should be on &quot;the cloud&quot; and (b) encrypted.<p>What&#x27;s your current process of doing this? Do you just store them in your password manager (e.g. in the &quot;notes&quot;)?
======
Someone1234
I literally print them, and store them in a safe place.

One of the few actual hard-copy things I have. Don't write down any other
passwords. One of them is to my password manager, so storing it in the
password manager doesn't really make sense.

------
phillipseamore
I'd like to point out that having 2FA backup codes in your password manager
means that if it gets compromised your security level is zero. It's called
second factor authentication (2FA) for a reason, it should not be kept with
your other secrets (e.g. password).

I print them out and keep them in the safe. I have 2-3 codes for each of my
most important accounts in my wallet, with unrevealing names (nothing that
anyone but me would associate with a certain account).

------
peruvian
In 1Password.

------
sethammons
In my password manager notes section

------
malicebird
As a secure note in LastPass

